# George L. Smith State Park



## blakejeffers (Jul 23, 2020)

I went to George L. Smith State Park this past week and did a review of the place. It's in Twin City about 30 minutes from Statesboro and and 1.5 hours from Savannah. If your inclined to, check out the video. It's actually a very nice park and underrated in my opinion.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks for posting.  Good stuff.


----------



## trad bow (Jul 23, 2020)

Looks like a great place to visit.


----------



## TimBray (Jul 27, 2020)

My wife and I were just talking about this place yesterday. Thanks for the video.


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 29, 2020)

Thanks for that review. It is indeed a very nice place.  Rode through there before but never had the chance to camp.

Go apply for a job at GPB, Blake.   That sounds like a great idea for a new series.  State parks in GA.


----------



## Worlldbeater (Jul 29, 2020)

Thanks for the review, I have been planning to canoe the lake but have not got to it yet.  I also think about camping there also.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 30, 2020)

Nice video and review. We went camping there years ago. Nice lake to fish, kayak, and camp in. Very popular campground so make a reservation on the weekend as suggested. 
Loved all those cypress trees. Reminds me more of a swamp than a lake. Especially for this area. Close to Swainsboro as well.

Had a lot of Yellow flies on the hiking trail. Didn't see any in the campground though.

I think most of the sites are waterfront so you can leave your canoe/kayak in the water. That's a plus.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 30, 2020)

Oldstick said:


> Thanks for that review. It is indeed a very nice place.  Rode through there before but never had the chance to camp.
> 
> Go apply for a job at GPB, Blake.   That sounds like a great idea for a new series.  State parks in GA.


Yes, I just looked on You Tube and Blake had the most informative video about this park.
Made me want to visit again!


----------



## blakejeffers (Jul 30, 2020)

Artfuldodger said:


> Yes, I just looked on You Tube and Blake had the most informative video about this park.
> Made me want to visit again!


Thanks for checking it out. I plan on hitting Gordonia-Alatamaha in the next week or so. A few more that I plan knocking out before hunting season may include, Little Ocmulgee, Magnolia Springs and/or Hamburg.


----------



## blakejeffers (Jul 30, 2020)

Oldstick said:


> Thanks for that review. It is indeed a very nice place.  Rode through there before but never had the chance to camp.
> 
> Go apply for a job at GPB, Blake.   That sounds like a great idea for a new series.  State parks in GA.



Oldstick, Thanks for checking out the video. I would love to do a series for GPB but I can't seem to get the idea into the right hands. Maybe someone here has a connection!
Believe it or not, a few years back, I was on a Travel Channel show called "Travel Channel Star" where they had over 1,000 contestants fighting for a chance to be their next host. I finished runner-up and got to Travel several places across the US. Now that I have two kids of my own, I like the Idea of a potential series within the State. Who Knows, maybe one day?


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 30, 2020)

No tied-in connections with me.  That very notion would be a laugh riot among all the friends and family that know me.

But I really thought the charisma you showed in front of the camera was equal to most of the hosts on the GBP/GA travel shows.  Just a little input from their professional script writers, to help fill in the total minutes they need, and you would be good to go, IMO.


----------



## sgtgacop (Aug 1, 2020)

Heading there the weekend before Labor Day


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 4, 2020)

Well done!  Kudos to your camera person too!


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Aug 16, 2020)

After watching your video, I went online and made a reservation!!! We are headed there next weekend with the camper in tow!!


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Aug 21, 2020)

Pulled in bout 2:30 today... this place is really nice!!! Beautiful 400 acre cypress pond!!


----------



## Todd E (Aug 21, 2020)

The cypress lake is really cool to yak in, but the campground was lacking for me. 
The Mrs and I went there 2 years ago and put it on the don't go back list.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Aug 22, 2020)

Todd E said:


> The cypress lake is really cool to yak in, but the campground was lacking for me.
> The Mrs and I went there 2 years ago and put it on the don't go back list.


We always try to pick the spot with most privacy so we can just chill. Had never been here but looked at a site map and picked the best of the bunch for sure...


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 22, 2020)

Our campsite was pretty secluded, I don't remember which one it was. I did leave our canoe in the water. I would avoid the nature trail though, the yellow flies pestered us the whole way, lol. We actually ran towards the end to get off the trial.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 22, 2020)

Site #15 looks high & dry.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 22, 2020)

I can't see what number this one is but it looks cool. I didn't notice too many insects in the camping area. Noticed they hung there trash bag on the lantern pole. We do that too. Last trip at Clark's Hill the coons found it though.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 25, 2020)

Deer Fanatic said:


> Pulled in bout 2:30 today... this place is really nice!!! Beautiful 400 acre cypress pond!!


If you don't mind, give us your review of the place.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Aug 27, 2020)

We really enjoyed the trip. The campground was nice and well kept. This place is a kayakers dream come come true... there are several miles of kayak trails in the lake and we could see them through the trees most of the day. The covered bridge/grist mill was interesting, we spent a fair amount of time poking around it and did a little fishing. I did ride to the cabins... they are nicely tucked backed in the woods and looked really nice if you don't have a camper or RV. I would go back again


----------



## Ocmulgee44 (Aug 30, 2020)

Great video, sir! I have paddled in there too and need to revisit it. 

My father grew up in Emanuel county. He was stationed out west during WW II in either Texas or Nebraska studying B-29s and getting ready to ship to the Mariana Islands. He got some down time and went to the picture show. He got an unexpected surprise. They showed a short news reel of a draining and seining of Parrish Mill pond AKA Watson pond now on GLS State Park. Must have been a good'n to get coverage that far away!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 30, 2020)

Ocmulgee44 said:


> Great video, sir! I have paddled in there too and need to revisit it.
> 
> My father grew up in Emanuel county. He was stationed out west during WW II in either Texas or Nebraska studying B-29s and getting ready to ship to the Mariana Islands. He got some down time and went to the picture show. He got an unexpected surprise. They showed a short news reel of a draining and seining of Parrish Mill pond AKA Watson pond now on GLS State Park. Must have been a good'n to get coverage that far away!



He may have gone to Sheppard Field in Texas. It was originally and Army Air Corp training center for B-29's. My dad went there for mechanic school before heading to England.

Some people I knew around Augusta used to go every year when they drained it to get fish. Interesting about the news reel at the picture show.


----------

